# Tuckerton,N.J Swap & Show, Sunday Oct. 8



## mike j (Sep 16, 2017)

Village bicycles is sponsoring a swap from 0800 to 1300 at 213 E. Main St. Tuckerton, N.J. I've been to it a few times before, it's small, but have picked up some really good stuff, had a good time & met some Cabers there too.


----------



## catfish (Sep 16, 2017)

Good to know! Thanks!


----------



## Rusty Klunker (Oct 9, 2017)

Did this event happen, or did it get rained out?


----------



## catfish (Oct 9, 2017)

Rusty Klunker said:


> Did this event happen, or did it get rained out?




Any photos?


----------



## Rusty Klunker (Oct 9, 2017)

catfish said:


> Any photos?




I didn't make it. Wanted to go but when I walked out @ 7:30 it was pouring.


----------



## Tanked55 (Oct 27, 2017)

Did this show get rained out?


----------

